# Short draw length what bow????



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out the razor edge 30 to 60 pounds and 19-29 in draw. She would love it.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Mission Menace is what i got my daughter. 16-50 pounds. 17-30 in draw. No press needed to change the draw. Then you got Mathews and the Hoyt. Both have bows that will go that low of draw lenght


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Sep 28, 2006)

Bear Apprentice is a nice bow. My wife has one and plans to hunt with it next year, but just target shots now. Comes in a pink camo.


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

88notchback said:


> A gal we know has a 23 1/2 draw and is looking for a new or new to her used bow for target shooting no hunting. What are some ideas to look at? Any input would be helpful!
> 
> Notch


I had the same problem with a 23 1/2 inch draw length and I have a Martin Leopard with a 45 to 60 draw weight only use it for target shooting as it is in pink camo..


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a 22inch draw length and shoot the diamond edge. I wouldn't trade it for any other bow!!


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

My draw length is 22.5 and I started with the Razor Edge...within a few months the string had stretched and I began to slap my arm leaving NASTY bruises. ( there's a picture of one in my profile ). I suggest that a new, better string be put on it as soon as possible if you go with the Edge. I did not and just upgraded to the Mathews Passion. This bow has done wonders for me! Very comfortable and easy to shoot!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Hey boosted98, I checked out your bruise- ouch. Thought I would throw mine up on my profile. This was the last day I ever shot with a string dampener.


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

Ouch ladies!!! Those are nasty.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Try the Hoyt Vicxen - I was a Mathews's girl all the way - till I got the Vicxen in my hand.


----------



## boosted98mitsu (Aug 11, 2010)

archermarj said:


> Hey boosted98, I checked out your bruise- ouch. Thought I would throw mine up on my profile. This was the last day I ever shot with a string dampener.


WOW! And I thought mine was bad.....I can only imagine how bad that must have hurt!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Ðe§perado™;1059281445 said:


> Bear Apprentice is a nice bow. My wife has one and plans to hunt with it next year, but just target shots now. Comes in a pink camo.


+1 vote here.

At 23.5" DL the Apprentice can shoot up to 43lb which is very respectable, not to mention it is good enough to hunt deers. This is one accurate bow and light to hold in your hand.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I was at the Metropolis ASA practice range when I did that. I packed everything up calmly, told my boyfriend (husband now) we have to go. Then when we got to the car I cried . Can't believe I held it in all the way to the car.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

PoppieWellie said:


> +1 vote here.
> 
> At 23.5" DL the Apprentice can shoot up to 43lb which is very respectable, not to mention it is good enough to hunt deers. This is one accurate bow and light to hold in your hand.


That is a sweet looking setup!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

archermarj said:


> That is a sweet looking setup!


Thank You! Looking good is one part of it. 

The even better part is that this bow can shoot!!

My youngest daughter was only shooting Mathews Genesis when she got this bow. Her highest 300 (using Vegas Face target) score is 297 with this bow. The main reason is the bow only weighs 2.7lb and she can hold it forever in her hand without getting tired.

And the other post talks about string stretching ? The Bear Apprentice's string is specially (or custom, if you can use that word for such large quantity) made, and Bear claims the string will not stretch. We didn't quite buy that claim when we got the bow, as it turned out, not only the string never stretched to slap my daughter's forearm, the peep sight never even turned on her, all as Bear claimed.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Diamond Razor Edge, PSE Chaos, Bear Apprentice, Parker Buckshot (and they have another one too. Can't remember the name), Hoyt Cobalt....That's all I got.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

maineyotekiller said:


> Diamond Razor Edge, PSE Chaos, Bear Apprentice, Parker Buckshot (and they have another one too. Can't remember the name), Hoyt Cobalt....That's all I got.


The Parker bows in question are Parker Sidekick Extreme, Parker Sidekick. Both are very well-made bows. Also one brand of the few with gorgeous pink camo (besides Bear Apprentice, and Alpine Archery).

Speak of Alpine, they also have fairly low price but more than decent short draw bows. They have the Blush (let-off 80%), and Ruckus (let-off 65%). Though Ruckus is advertised as a bow for 10-16 years old (only $269 MSRP), it can reach 50lb draw weight. The Blush is more expensive, but while we travelled out of town (no Alpine dealer nearby has Alpine bow where we live), My daughter tried out the bow at 20 yard and the first three arrows got two sickening "thud"s and two of them cracked because the group was so tight. 

In my opinion, the real issues with Alpine and Parker are there dealer's network. That almost everyone we visited claimed they are either Alpine or Parker dealer, but no one carry their bows in the shops, especially their women/youth bows. So it basically comes down to special order without ever even put your hands on one to try it out first. Hands on test and then decision purchase is one of the main strengths of retail archery, but it is clearly not working out in these cases.

One of our friends went with us to local archery shops in the hope of getting a youth bow for their daughter, they finally settled down on the Alpine Ruckus, but the sale guy at the store does not know Alpine enough, they wrote down Hoyt Ruckus on the special order form instead. When our friend pointed out that she wants to order an Alpine Ruckus, not Hoyt Ruckus, the sales guy insisted that there is no such bow (also insinuated that us women don't know what we are talking about, but that is a different story). So we almost literally had to drag the guy to a computer console and show the website information on Alpine Archery. Then my friend decided to cancel the order altogether. Their daughter is now a proud Bear Apprentice owner, shooting the exact same configuration as my daughter's and getting a 570 (out of 600) score on Vegas Target face. 

There is another parallel and remarkably similar case with another dealer, that they don't even realize the Parker Sidekick has a new model (which is the Sidekick Extreme), so the special order had Sidekick instead of Sidekick Extreme written on the form. When they finally called the prospective buyer (three weeks later), trying to get clarification whether the buyer wants a Sidekick XP or Sidekick Extreme, the buyer decided to cancel the order. The family now has a Mathews Passion for their daughter after four months of go-arounds trying to find a good deal. I was joking with them at our range that, in looking for bargain, they have perhaps inadvertently spent hundreds of dollars on gasoline, the parents was nonplussed with my comments, but got a Mathews Passion for their daughter that same day.

Bear, Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, PSE all have dealers know their products reasonably well as far as our local areas (200 miles radius) are concerned. In contrast, also as far as our local area is concerned, some of the best names in the business, such as Alpine, HCA, Parker, Pearson all seem to have 'dealer's who are half-way 'onboard', ie they don't know much, they don't carry these bows in stock, and they don't care. So the end-users might as well make their shopping decision based on online information, instead of retail expertise.

I am just present these cases to show perhaps there are other considerations in purchasing short-draw or women's bow.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Ray, I'm in Southern MI and have a Hoyt Kobalt and Martin Pantera set at 23.5" if she wants to try those out 
Also Hoyt has several bows now that will go that low. There's also the PSE Chaos, and the Diamond bows as others have mentioned.


----------



## joyfulgirl (Nov 28, 2010)

I am a small-statured girl and I just got a Bowtech Soldier. My drawlength is 24.5 but I know the bow goes lower. I love my bow!


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Look for a Bowtech Equalizer.
Production stoped in 2008, but some can still be found in stores.
In fact, ther are 2 of them haning up at a Sportsmans Warehouse in Des Moines.

The bow is fast, fast, fast and extremely shootable. It was built with small shooters in mind.


----------



## SNIPER2009 (Jan 11, 2010)

we bought our son the razers edge, fits him perfect and he has room to grow.(he's 11 now) I would suggest put different string. We custom ordered an octane string for it after a year of shooting it.The octane is the same string Bowtech puts on their Destroyer. I"d also look at the Soldier,its similer to the edge but give you a little more poundage.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

we are a parker dealer and last time i checked we keep almost all the different models in stock, especially the women and youth models. for the price it is almost impossible to beat the quality of the parker. to me the only thing that hurts them is that they arent a big name like mathews, pse, or hoyt and people dont give them a chance and actually shoot them


----------



## dustinw.bergman (Nov 2, 2010)

BowTech Heartbreaker

check it out at:

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?i=15


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

The Bowtech Equilizer is a wonderful bow, and starts at 23.5" DL so if you're looking to start with something, this would be the best bow ever! It is my first bow in a long time and I wanted you to know that I would hope that you find a good bow for you! I have to say that it's all about personal choice. Try as many as you need to. Don't ever buy something before you try them all and find the best fit for you! Doesn't matter brand etc as long as it feels good! Happy Bow shopping!


----------

